# Aspire S7 + FreeBSD



## 46et2 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi,

I'm about to get rid of Lenovo Yoga Pro 2 in favor of Aspire S7.
Do you have any experience with it , hat works and what does not, etc ?

I will post my config steps for a desktop dev machine. Expecting WiFi to work and KMS for the Intel video


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2014)

Which processor does it have?  Which wireless card?


----------



## 46et2 (Aug 23, 2014)

Model: Aspire S7-392
Config Here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/q5n1xwcnxu5hr ... g.png?dl=0

Basically WiFi is : Intel Dual Band Wireless-N 7260
Video is: Intel® HD Graphics 4400

What will and will not work before wiping everything ?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2014)

Unfortunately, Intel Haswell graphics are not yet supported by the KMS drivers.  vesa may be usable in the meantime.

The situation is similar with that wireless card.  It is so new that it may not be supported yet.  You can still run FreeBSD as a VM and use Windows as a hardware support layer.


----------

